# Adding pics



## premierlawncare (Dec 23, 2011)

Can someone explain how to add pictures to this site? When I try it just says "upload failed".
Thanks


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

reduce there size they are probably to big


----------



## premierlawncare (Dec 23, 2011)

Morrissey snow removal;1601417 said:


> reduce there size they are probably to big


Not exactly sure how to reduce there size...


----------



## wagonproject (Oct 15, 2009)

Upload them to a site like photobucket.com and place the IMG tags in your reply message.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

if you are having problems uploading images then it is most likely because the mages do not fit the site specifications and are too large...some of the suggestions, like photobucket, etc. are good ways to share pictures here and there are several sites and ways to resize an image, such as www.resize2mail.com/


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

wagonproject;1601959 said:


> Upload them to a site like photobucket.com and place the IMG tags in your reply message.


^^^ Easiest way!

upload the photo then copy the


----------

